# 98 r34 gtt engine/ turbo upgrades



## jgr34 (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a 98 er34 with the stock RB25det engine, and stock turbo setup etc.
(has after market intake, exhaust and front mount intercooler.)

my question is
if I bypass the stock 5-7 boost function, regap plugs, can i change out the BOV with a atmosphere
vented version and change out stock actuator with
hks adjustable turbo actuator on otherwise stock setup?
would it run well or be beneficial or would other changes be needed?

thanks

I have been restoring 50's cars for decades, and only a few supercharger system, new to anything turbo.


----------

